# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Подготовка к Специалист-консультант ЗУП

## Воронкин

Фирмой «1С» выпускается сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену «1С:Специалист-консультант» по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8». Все задачи данного сборника сгруппированы по пятнадцати тематическим разделам и соответствуют структуре билета на экзамене, содержащего пятнадцать заданий, по одному заданию из каждого раздела.

В указанном файле решения заданий первого раздела «Общие возможности конфигурации»
http://depositfiles.com/files/5f7hf6kt7

----------

aysul5 (24.08.2012), fil_and (05.03.2012), Helena13 (05.03.2012), kricta (05.01.2018), lesmint (29.11.2017), masya27 (07.10.2012), shtirlits404 (05.07.2012), Ulfhedhinn (14.04.2012), Veronika111 (14.08.2012), vienes (12.06.2013), vievd (27.04.2012), zaursoft (07.11.2012), ЛарисаРоманова (08.04.2013), Марокко (19.04.2012)

----------


## Воронкин

Здесь будут сбрасываться и остальные разделы, по мере их готовности

----------

Lena272 (11.01.2016), ruslan552 (22.10.2012), Катерина_М (19.09.2013)

----------


## Воронкин

Продолжение...

В указанном файле решения заданий второго раздела «Описание организационной структуры и ведение штатного расписания»
http://depositfiles.com/files/9h79c15d6

----------

shtirlits404 (05.07.2012), Ulfhedhinn (14.04.2012), Катерина_М (19.09.2013), Марокко (19.04.2012)

----------


## Воронкин

Продолжение ...

В указанном файле решения третьего раздела "Настройка графиков работы и учет рабочего времени"

http://depositfiles.com/files/fb7ew3bf0

----------

shtirlits404 (05.07.2012), Ulfhedhinn (14.04.2012), Катерина_М (19.09.2013), Марокко (19.04.2012)

----------


## Столяр С.

1.Сборник вопросов (версия Октябрь, 2010)
2. Сборник вопросов (версия Май, 2011)
3. Программа, чтобы готовиться

http://www.unibytes.com/C-tURLs-puQB

----------

fil_and (11.03.2012), Ulfhedhinn (14.04.2012), Марокко (19.04.2012)

----------


## Котова

Готовиться к экзамену Специалист-консультант ЗУП
нужно по книгам Гаряниной, Харитонова

Серия проф. работа

http://www.unibytes.com/YIK3xPWNjiUB

----------

fil_and (11.03.2012), Марокко (19.04.2012)

----------


## Воронкин

Фирмой «1С» выпускается сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену «1С:Специалист-консультант» по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8». Все задачи данного сборника сгруппированы по пятнадцати тематическим разделам и соответствуют структуре билета на экзамене, содержащего пятнадцать заданий, по одному заданию из каждого раздела.

В указанном файле решения заданий четвертого раздела «Управление персоналом»
http://www.unibytes.com/02ESya3mrEUB

----------

shtirlits404 (05.07.2012), Ulfhedhinn (14.04.2012), Катерина_М (19.09.2013), Марокко (19.04.2012)

----------


## Воронкин

Фирмой «1С» выпускается сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену «1С:Специалист-консультант» по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8». Все задачи данного сборника сгруппированы по пятнадцати тематическим разделам и соответствуют структуре билета на экзамене, содержащего пятнадцать заданий, по одному заданию из каждого раздела.

 В указанном файле решения заданий пятого раздела «Учет движения кадров»

http://www.unibytes.com/d0JrDPDh.JIB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/opfn...ов.pdf.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...ов.pdf.html[COLOR="Silver"]

----------

shtirlits404 (05.07.2012), Ulfhedhinn (14.04.2012), vovan105 (09.03.2012), Катерина_М (19.09.2013), Марокко (19.04.2012), Яна Ко (29.05.2012)

----------


## ГаZUPин

Все, что есть в свободном скачивании о ЗУП'е в одном месте 

Программное обеспечение

1. Конфигурация ЗУП 2.5_43.3
 2. Обновления (актуальные на дату поста) №№ 44.1 и 45.3

Сертификация 1С:Профессионал

1.Комплект вопросов, январь 2010
 2. Тренировочная база тестов по ПРОФу

Сертификация 1С:Специалист-консультант

1. Сборник вопросов, октябрь 2010
 2. Сборник вопросов, май 2011
 3. Воронкин «Учебные материалы для подготовки к экзамену 
1С:Специалист-консультант по конфигурации ЗУП»

Методические материалы к сертифицированным курсам

1. Внедрение 1С:ЗУП, апрель 2011
 2. Использование конфигурации ЗУП (Пользовательские режимы)
 3. Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие. Решение расчетных задач.
 4. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам : «Расчет зарплаты» и «Кадровый учет»

Курсы

1. Видеокурс 1С ЗУП 8.1 2011 г. 

Литература

1. Грянина, Харитонов (серия Секреты профессиональной работы»)
 «Введение в конфигурирование»
 «Управление персоналом»
 «Расчеты по оплате труда»
 2. Харитонов «Настольная книга по оплате труда»
 3. Медведева «1С:ЗУП. Первые шаги»
 4. Севостьянов «1С:ЗУП 8.0»

Преподаватель СЦО по конфигурации ЗУП

1. Методические материалы. Дистанционный тренинг для преподавателя СЦО
 2. Тесты по методике курса
 3. Тесты на применение типовой конфигурации
 4. Вопросы слушателей

Программистам 

1. Методические материалы с курса ЦСО «Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие. 
Решение расчетных задач».
 2. Павел Чистов, запись вебинара «Расчетные механизмы в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.2».
 3. Насипов Фарит, Гилев Евгений «Расчетная задача».

Размер 1.94 Гб, много – зато все и сразу…

http://www.unibytes.com/R5JYe2QrCdUB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/g96i...?УП.rar.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...?УП.rar.html

----------

bus1ka (13.12.2012), fil_and (05.03.2012), Gorr^ (03.12.2012), ruslan552 (28.09.2012), super.roza-roz (08.04.2012), vovan105 (09.03.2012), Марокко (19.04.2012), Яна Ко (29.05.2012)

----------


## vovan105

*Воронкин*, Когда ждать следующий раздел?

----------


## тыньтынь

Верните нам Воронкинааа! :yes:

----------


## Ulfhedhinn

Воронкин, большое спасибо за предоставленные Вами материалы! Очень хотелось бы увидеть в таком же исполнении все остальные разделы. Для самоконтроля ваши материалы - "то что доктор прописал", а то по книгам Харитонова и прочим, некоторые вещи не совсем очевидны, и приходиться ломать голову правильно выполнено задание или нет, а так хоть уверенность в том что не одинок в своих рассуждениях! :)
Не забрасывайте проект, он нужен многим! ;)

---------- Post added at 10:12 ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 ----------




> Все, что есть в свободном скачивании о ЗУП'е в одном месте 
> 
> Программное обеспечение
> 
> 1. Конфигурация ЗУП 2.5_43.3
>  2. Обновления (актуальные на дату поста) №№ 44.1 и 45.3
> 
> ..................................................  .......................... 
> ..................................................  .......................... 
> ..................................................  ..........................


К сожалению ваш файл удален со всех приведенных ресурсов, не могли бы вы повторно выложить следующие материалы:

Сертификация 1С:Профессионал
1.Комплект вопросов, январь 2010
2. Тренировочная база тестов по ПРОФу

Методические материалы к сертифицированным курсам
1. Внедрение 1С:ЗУП, апрель 2011
2. Использование конфигурации ЗУП (Пользовательские режимы)
3. Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие. Решение расчетных задач.
4. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам : «Расчет зарплаты» и «Кадровый учет»

Курсы
1. Видеокурс 1С ЗУП 8.1 2011 г.

Литература
1. Грянина, Харитонов (серия Секреты профессиональной работы»)
«Введение в конфигурирование»
«Управление персоналом»
«Расчеты по оплате труда»
2. Харитонов «Настольная книга по оплате труда»
3. Медведева «1С:ЗУП. Первые шаги»
4. Севостьянов «1С:ЗУП 8.0»

Преподаватель СЦО по конфигурации ЗУП
1. Методические материалы. Дистанционный тренинг для преподавателя СЦО
2. Тесты по методике курса
3. Тесты на применение типовой конфигурации
4. Вопросы слушателей

Программистам
1. Методические материалы с курса ЦСО «Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие.
Решение расчетных задач».
2. Павел Чистов, запись вебинара «Расчетные механизмы в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.2».
3. Насипов Фарит, Гилев Евгений «Расчетная задача».


Или полностью весь предыдущий архив, в том виде как был. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Богдан74

Программное обеспечение

 1. Конфигурация ЗУП 2.5_43.3
 2. Обновления (актуальные на дату поста) №№ 44.1 и 45.3

 Сертификация 1С:Профессионал

 1.Комплект вопросов, январь 2010
 2. Тренировочная база тестов по ПРОФу

 Сертификация 1С:Специалист-консультант

 1. Сборник вопросов, октябрь 2010
 2. Сборник вопросов, май 2011
 3. Воронкин «Учебные материалы для подготовки к экзамену 
 1С:Специалист-консультант по конфигурации ЗУП»

 Методические материалы к сертифицированным курсам

 1. Внедрение 1С:ЗУП, апрель 2011
 2. Использование конфигурации ЗУП (Пользовательские режимы)
 3. Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие. Решение расчетных задач.
 4. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам : «Расчет зарплаты» и «Кадровый учет»

 Курсы

 1. Видеокурс 1С ЗУП 8.1 2011 г. 

 Литература

 1. Грянина, Харитонов (серия Секреты профессиональной работы»)
 «Введение в конфигурирование»
 «Управление персоналом»
 «Расчеты по оплате труда»
 2. Харитонов «Настольная книга по оплате труда»
 3. Медведева «1С:ЗУП. Первые шаги»
 4. Севостьянов «1С:ЗУП 8.0»

 Преподаватель СЦО по конфигурации ЗУП

 1. Методические материалы. Дистанционный тренинг для преподавателя СЦО
 2. Тесты по методике курса
 3. Тесты на применение типовой конфигурации
 4. Вопросы слушателей

 Программистам 

 1. Методические материалы с курса ЦСО «Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие. 
 Решение расчетных задач».
 2. Павел Чистов, запись вебинара «Расчетные механизмы в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.2».
 3. Насипов Фарит, Гилев Евгений «Расчетная задача».


ПЕРЕЗАЛЕЙТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА  ЭТО!!!

----------


## Кирилл Н.

Конфигурация «Зарплата и управление персоналом», версия 2.5 – сборник полезной информации

Часть 1 

1. Конфигурация 2.5.43.3
2. Обновления на дату размещения 
3. Обучающий видеокурс
4. Медведева «ЗУП. Первые шаги»
5. Методические материалы сертификационного курса «Использование конфигурации ЗУП. Пользовательские режимы»
6. Методические материалы сертификационного курса «Внедрение прикладного решения 1С:ЗУП 8»
7. Комплект вопросов ПРОФ ЗУП (январь, 2010)
8. База для тестирования ПРОФ
9. Севостьянов «ЗУП. Практика применения»
10. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам «Расчет зарплаты» и «Кадровый учет»
11. Грянина «Введение в конфигурацию»
12. Грянина «Управление персоналом»
13. Грянина «Расчеты по оплате труда»
14. Харитонов «настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету»
15. Сборник вопросов специалист-консультант (октябрь, 2010)
16. Сборник вопросов специалист-консультант (май, 2011)
17. Воронкин «Подготовка к сертификации специалист-консультант по конфигурации 1С:ЗУП, версии 2.5» 

http://www.unibytes.com/dCPktLNs3wELqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...nik-1.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...nik-1.rar.html 

Часть 2 

1. Насипов «Расчетная задача»
2. Чистов «Регистр расчета»
3. Конфигурирование «Решение расчетных задач»
4. Тренинг для преподавателя ЦСО
5. Тесты по методике курса
6. Тесты по практическому применению конфигурации

http://www.unibytes.com/rMn2-LYR9AULqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...nik-2.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...nik-2.rar.html

----------

vievd (27.04.2012)

----------


## тыньтынь

Кирилл Н надеюсь через 13 часов сказать тебе спасибо!!!

----------


## super.roza-roz

кто-нибудь не нашёл ответы на 7-15 раздел сборника задач?

----------


## Кирилл Н.

В 14 сообщении - разделы 1-7

----------


## super.roza-roz

спасибо, только они у меня уже есть

----------


## Ulfhedhinn

Второй файл по всем трем ссылкам не найден :(

----------


## Ulfhedhinn

Народ, ыыложите пожалуйста отдельно 6-7 части от Воронкина, кому не жалко

----------


## sonne-shko

> Все, что есть в свободном скачивании о ЗУП'е в одном месте 
> 
> Программное обеспечение
> 
> 1. Конфигурация ЗУП 2.5_43.3
>  2. Обновления (актуальные на дату поста) №№ 44.1 и 45.3
> 
> Сертификация 1С:Профессионал
> 
> ...


А не могли бы вы еще раз выложить, ссылки уже не работают. Заранее спасибо)

----------


## m1kl

> Все, что есть в свободном скачивании о ЗУП'е в одном месте 
> 
> Программное обеспечение
> 
> 1. Конфигурация ЗУП 2.5_43.3
> 2. Обновления (актуальные на дату поста) №№ 44.1 и 45.3
> 
> Сертификация 1С:Профессионал
> 
> ...


по всем ссылкам файлы удалены перезалейте плз

----------


## shtirlits404

Присоединяюсь к просьбе перезалить, особенно раздачу Воронкина.
Друзья, будьте человеками, хелп !!!:yes:

----------


## 4lf

*Подборка литературы и не только по конфигурации Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5* 

1. Воронкин - Подготовка к "Специалист-консультант" по ЗУП 2.5
2. М.Е. Медведева - 1С:ЗУП. Первые шаги
3. Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "Специалист-консультант" по внедрению ЗУП (официальное издание 1С)
4. Ф. Насипов, Р. Галиев - Расчетная часть. Задания, аналогичные аттестационному (10 видеоуроков)
5. Павел Чистов - Регистр расчета (4 вебинара)
6. Севастьянов А.Д., Харлова И.В., Володина Е.В., Севастьянова Ю.М. - 1С ЗУП. Практика применения
7. Сертифицированный курс фирмы 1С - Использование конфигурации ЗУП (пользовательские режимы)
8. Е.А. Грянина, С.А. Харитонов - Введение в конфигурацию
9. Обучающий видеокурс "1С 8.1 ЗУП"
10. Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по ЗУП 2.5 с примерами решений (январь-2010)
11. Методические материалы сертификационного курса "Внедрение прикладного решения 1С:ЗУП 8"
12. Е.А. Грянина, С.А. Харитонов - Расчеты по оплате труда
13. Сборник вопросов "Специалист-консультант" (май-2011)
14. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам "Расчет зарплаты" и "Кадровый учет"
15. Е.А. Грянина, С.А. Харитонов - Управление персоналом
16. С.А. Харитонов - Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в ЗУП
17. ЗУП: Тренинг для преподавателя ЦСО
18. Методические материалы сертификационного курса "Использование конфигурации ЗУП. Пользовательские режимы"
19. Конфигурирование в среде 1С: "Решение расчетных задач", ред. 1
20. Конфигурирование в среде 1С: "Решение расчетных задач", ред. 2
21. Тесты по методике курса
22. Тесты по практическому применению конфигурации

Часть   I  (296 М)
Часть  II (296 М)
Часть III (296 М)
Часть IV (296 М)
Часть  V (16М)

З.Ы.: Спасибо 
Пользователю Ukei с Новы за подборку.

----------

aysul5 (11.09.2012), DewaS (21.09.2012), doomm000 (21.08.2012), evil118 (22.09.2012), Galarina (28.04.2013), kykap (25.02.2013), Lindina (21.12.2012), Ostenbaken (20.09.2012), ruslan552 (22.10.2012), shtirlits404 (17.07.2012), Ulfhedhinn (19.10.2012), Veronika111 (14.08.2012), wats0n (18.07.2012), Xamele0n (13.12.2012), БелаяПушистая (27.06.2013)

----------


## Nowa

Смотрите что нашёл...
http://rusfolder.com/32876342

----------

doomm000 (10.12.2015), Galarina (28.04.2013), Ulfhedhinn (19.10.2012)

----------


## lara_vet

Для подготовки к экзамену Специалист-консультант по ЗУП в учебном центре Фирмы "1С" есть курс: Внедрение прикладного решения "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8" - http://www.1c.ru/rus/partners/traini...rse.jsp?id=300. Кстати, ведет этот курс Грянина!

----------


## Trata

Все ссылки нерабочие, можете перезалить?

----------


## 4lf

Отдельно заливаю ответы с 1го по 15 разделы.
1-7 Воронкин.
8-15 Заметки коллеги уже сдавшего, не так красиво как у Воронкина, но все же. 



З.Ы.: Ссылки выше - рабочие, проверял. 
8-15 там нет. Эти разделы смотрел бегло, т.к. никак сам не засяду за подготовку.

----------

DewaS (30.10.2012), Galarina (28.04.2013), sani13 (13.02.2013), Xamele0n (13.12.2012)

----------


## Анна студентка

Выложите, пожалуйста, файлы заново.. по данным ссылкам они не доступны.. особенно касается ответов ))

----------


## 4lf

> Выложите, пожалуйста, файлы заново.. по данным ссылкам они не доступны.. особенно касается ответов ))


Все мои ссылки рабочие.

----------


## bus1ka

*ГаZUPин*, к сожалению, по ссылкам файлов не обнаружено. Возможно их перезалить?

----------


## petrunia

*Воронкин*, если есть возможность перезалейте пожалуста файлы. Можно за вознагрождение)

----------


## Катерина555

Перезалейте ответы на билеты к экзамену 1С специалист-консультант ЗУП 8 Срочно нужны!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Где вообще можно найти эти решенияИИИ

----------


## Nowa

Роботы наступают :)

----------


## Воронкин

См. сайт http://воронкин.рф/  там с 1 по 7 раздел. Правда сайт еще не закончен.

----------


## Natascha1990

Друзья,простите,но хочу зайти по выше указанным ссылкам,чтобы скачать информацию по зарплате, а он пишет page not found. Что делать?(

----------


## kykap

Спасибо огромное, очень помогли!!!!

----------


## Alissa_Maty

Ни одна ссылка не работает :(

----------


## 111никки

ссылка не работает

----------


## Alissa_Maty

воронкин.рф - очень полезный сайт

----------


## ВасяПупкин

> 1.Сборник вопросов (версия Октябрь, 2010)
> 2. Сборник вопросов (версия Май, 2011)
> 3. Программа, чтобы готовиться
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/C-tURLs-puQB


Ссылка не рабочая, можете перезалить заново на файлообменник?

---------- Post added at 04:19 ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 ----------

перезалейте пожалуйста сборник задач за май 2011 на файлообменник

----------


## Ольга26

кто сдавал на специалиста? опишите как проходит экзамен

----------


## igrok1

Курсы по программированию 1С 8.2
До этого я выкладывал только бесплатные бонусы из данных курсов. Теперь вашему вниманию представляется полный комплект данных курсов.
Содержание: Базовый курс,  продвинутый курс плюс различные бонусы к курсам, мастер-группы и многое другое, что необходимо для обучения программированию в 1С 8.2

Качество: WebRip
Видео: 960x645 (1.49:1), 6.000 fps, TechSmith Screen Capture Codec ~144 kbps avg, 0.04 bit/pixel
Аудио: 48 kHz, MPEG Layer 3, 1 ch, ~128.00 kbps avg
Продолжительность: ~ 200:00:00
Перевод: Не требуется
Размер	21.30 GB

http://letitbit.net/download/00003.0...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/26302.2...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/49059.4...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/00698.0...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/59122.5...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/30720.3...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/66850.6...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/89295.8...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/21516.2...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/86937.8...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/90702.9...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/09850.0...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/23862.2...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/41720.4...art14.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/70195.7...art15.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/95397.9...art16.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/72109.7...art17.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/64229.6...art18.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/58681.5...art19.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/49962.4...art20.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/18999.1...art21.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/15069.1...art22.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/03635.0...art23.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/71925.7...art24.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/09956.0...art25.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/15996.1...art26.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/24008.2...art27.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/18920.1...art28.rar.html

Скачивайте не пожалеете, такого больше нигде не найдёте.
Будьте проффесионалами в своём деле!

----------

Svetlana_K (25.11.2014)

----------


## dodo_3

...art15.rar.html не скачивается.. нет зеркала. Проверьте пжлст.

----------


## Svetlana_K

Добрый день! Перезалейте пожалуйста. 
Очень-очень нужно.
Спасибо.

----------


## piyavv

Может есть у кого в электронном виде "Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист-консультант Зарплата и управление персоналом 8" редакция 3.0"? Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## lekhaplaton

Форумчане присоединяюсь если у кого есть материалы по 1С:Специалист-консультант Зарплата и управление персоналом 8" редакция 3.0, буду очень признателен.

----------


## olenko

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dcoc/DqPPkQRbC - сборник задач. Нашла на одном из сайтов,до 3 раздела сравнила с книжным оригиналом, все верно.

----------

akimova_ma (07.02.2018), alex1248 (15.07.2016), alexeich1981 (23.12.2016), Anykey_d (09.12.2016), AtlantidaO (08.06.2021), bitho (19.05.2020), DeniroDen (07.04.2016), jackishewazina (13.04.2021), KolBbl4 (12.08.2019), Lena272 (11.01.2016), ProgZah (17.05.2019), tesska81 (06.06.2016), vfrin (03.11.2019), zuzkaHex (25.10.2018), Алёныч (26.07.2022)

----------


## has1

:cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------


## KolBbl4

Вот нашёл то же сборник но с пометками для решения задачи https://drive.google.com/open?id=1e6...bnTygH5-L_DpOk

----------

bitho (19.05.2020), jackishewazina (13.04.2021), mychange (20.01.2021), tan1278dec (22.12.2020), wtf123 (17.06.2020), yulia.bva (01.11.2020), Алёныч (21.04.2022)

----------


## alek_bolduin

Спец-конс ЗУП.  Подзадача 3.10.  Сдельно-прогрессивная оплата
https://youtu.be/JRs8ploWoKw

----------


## alek_bolduin

Спец-конс ЗУП.  Подзадача 3.10.  Сдельно-прогрессивная оплата
https://youtu.be/JRs8ploWoKw

----------

